# ArcheryTalk Flashlight & Gloves - CHECK EM OUT!



## Lenord Lambert (Feb 1, 2009)

Really like the looks of the flashlight in fact I ordered a couple. One thing that would make it even better would be a clip that could be attached so it could be worn on a cap. I will definitely be looking for something like that to add to mine when it arrives.


----------



## millipede (Nov 15, 2010)

yeah a brim clip would be cool


----------



## mudslinger64 (Aug 16, 2009)

i ordered 1 on monday and got it on friday,this is the light i have been looking for,nice and bright white light it will be an excellent tracking light.my yard is a little over 100 yards long and i have no problem lighting up the tree line with it,i will be ordering a few more.yes a clip would be a very nice feature for this light or maybe just a regular strap on headlight if possible.if you are thinking about getting one quit thinking about it and get it.


----------



## drdale (Jan 31, 2007)

I would like to get one of these lights but you are out of stock. When do you think you will get more?


----------



## archeryhistory (May 20, 2002)

Flashlights are in stock and all orders were filled before Christmas. Most are shipped in 24 hours. The sales have been great.


----------



## xman59 (Jan 19, 2009)

i love mine, showed to one of my friends on the swat team... he's joining archery talk so he can buy the lights!! way brighter than anything he had ever seen!


----------



## Terry A (Jan 11, 2007)

I bought 3 of these and I have never seen a flashlight as bright as these, I have had a bunch of lights even Surefire, the thing I realy like on these besides the BRIGHT light is using 3 AAA batteries and them lasting for 35 hours, great buy highly reconemded by ME!!


----------



## wihunter402 (Nov 29, 2005)

Well I hope they are as bright as everyone says. Had issues with poor lights looking for a deer in the dark this past fall so my son ordered 3. He and I will both have one with us at all times in the woods. The other will be left in the cabin for use there.


----------



## BingoFlyer (Jul 13, 2003)

I'm very interest in the durability of this flashlight. I have had several other flashlights that run on AAA batteries and they are very poor as far as durability, just a short fall onto a carpeted room ruined the last one, the good side is they are much cheaper.

I have no problem with the cost if they have the durability that their cost reflects .


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

don't know about the light, but i like those gloves...more like driving gloves. think i'll pick up a pair tomorrow.


----------



## Kurt D. (Jul 3, 2007)

BingoFlyer said:


> I'm very interest in the durability of this flashlight. I have had several other flashlights that run on AAA batteries and they are very poor as far as durability, just a short fall onto a carpeted room ruined the last one, the good side is they are much cheaper.
> 
> I have no problem with the cost if they have the durability that their cost reflects .


These lights are very durable.


----------



## BingoFlyer (Jul 13, 2003)

I have had my AT Flashlights (bought 3) for a couple of weeks now and have compared them to a friends Fe nix flashlight. His is a little brighter but I got three for about what he paid for his one.


----------



## dougedwards (Sep 5, 2010)

How can you purchase these items?

Doug


----------



## Terry A (Jan 11, 2007)

doug edwards said:


> How can you purchase these items?
> 
> Doug


 Scroll to the top of the page and click the SHOP box, just left of the search box, flashlights highly recommended!!!


----------



## Christopher Lee (Apr 14, 2005)

Kurt D. said:


> These lights are very durable.


Hi Kurt,

Just wondering ... will these lights take a drop say from table height? Weather-resistant?

Also, how much would it cost to ship to SINGAPORE?

Thanks Kurt!


----------



## h2h (Feb 17, 2010)

I orderd a flashlight a couple weeks ago and am still looking for it. Are they out of stock?


----------



## pozoutdoors (Jan 17, 2010)

I got a reply the other day. And yes they are out of stock. I told them to keep my order, because I want one. So when they are back in stock I will have one!!!


----------



## h2h (Feb 17, 2010)

I received my flashlight and am impressed.


----------



## BingoFlyer (Jul 13, 2003)

Christopher Lee said:


> Hi Kurt,
> 
> Just wondering ... will these lights take a drop say from table height? Weather-resistant?
> 
> ...


I drooped mine from waist high onto a Hardwood floor (no carpet and glued to a concrete sub floor) I was surprised that it turned on when I tried it. I have not tried water submersion but it surely would be weather resistant. Nice lite but no idea as shipping to Singapore.


----------



## JToys (Mar 23, 2011)

Are these flashlights on backorder? I ordered one a couple weeks ago and still have not received it.


----------



## NOV RUT (Jul 30, 2005)

As far as I know, all orders have been processed as of late last week.
I will check with the office today, and let everyone know.

Shawn


----------



## JToys (Mar 23, 2011)

Got mine today, very nice light, very bright and light-weight. Wish I ordered three at the same time and saved a few bucks


----------



## thwacker (Dec 25, 2009)

Got the flashlight today, googled the name and was shocked


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

I received my three flashlights and AT Stickers this morning. They all work great and they are really bright. I can't wait to give it a try tonight. I bought 1 for my hunting belt, 1 for my son. He's always looking at these types of Flashlights when we're at the Sporting goods store but I never buy one for him as I think the Quality and brightness are not that great. The other one will go to a great neighbor and fellow hunter. Plus I like to support and show my AT pride. :thumb:


----------



## mbullism (Jun 25, 2009)

I bought 1, was impresssed enough to buy 3 more (2 as gifts)... had a minor issue with one, but the AT CS cannot be beat... top notch- Thanks guys!


----------



## sdecgreen (Mar 12, 2009)

ordered and pd for 3 lights over 3 weeks ago, and still no delivery, anybody know whats going on ?


----------



## NOV RUT (Jul 30, 2005)

Hey Folks,
If you have any shipping questions or flashlight issues please contact
our office. They will be more than happy to assist you.

[email protected]
(509) 525-4387

Thanks,
Shawn


----------



## dougedwards (Sep 5, 2010)

do you accept paypal?


----------



## Princess Sonja Martin (Feb 8, 2006)

*Yes we accept Paypal!*

There are 2 ways to pay for your ArcheryTalk Shop order with Paypal~

1- Fill out order form at the AT Shop (Do Not enter credit card number #, just leave that line blank) In the note area at bottom of order form make sure to state you would like a Paypal invoice and provide the email address you want invoice sent too.

2- Send payment to [email protected] make sure to include the name of item, quantity, and when it applies provide size and color. Payment should be for item & shipping cost.

*****If you order an item that offers free shipping then any additional items will ship for free*******
International shipping cost will vary depending on location and weight of package!

Hope this helps
Please give me a call with any question
Sonja


----------



## Big Eagle (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi Sonja, How much to ship one light to Nova Scotia, Canada, B4V 0Y8? Thanks!!


----------



## mpchopper (Mar 7, 2011)

Got my flashlight today! Wow! Intense !! Can't wait till its dark!


----------



## masonH (Aug 11, 2010)

Could anyone post up a beam shot of the flashlight?


----------



## manimal371 (Aug 29, 2009)

I recently bought one of these flashlights from Martin Archery. I also bought their stabilizer mount for the light to put on my bow. Did some night target shooting and the light is definitly bright. I wouldn't shoot 100 yards with it but it is definitly alot of light in a small well made package.


----------



## Budman (Apr 21, 2003)

I was kinda skeptical about this flashlight because I have several that look like this. But it is way brighter than the other ones i have. Great flashlight for the money.


----------

